# Diagrama para el korg x5d



## doblesrub (Mar 8, 2013)

Buenas tardes le escribo para saber si alguien me puede facilitar  el diagrama del teclado korg x5d tengo una falla de un ruido en el audio y bajo el volumen


----------

